# What did You Think of Mac Herps



## W.T.BUY (Mar 29, 2009)

What did You Think of Mac Herps and did you purchase anything? I was little bit dissapointed with it this year although i dont know if that was because i came 40 mins late. I was hoping for a few more rarer stuff for sale. Was tempted on a little hatchy pair of N.amyae but were only 3 weeks old so i might just wait for the castel hill one comming up.


----------



## retrib (Mar 29, 2009)

Really disappointed, came with $700. spent nothing.

i was after a jungle or a bredli or a blonde mac or a normal coastal. Not asking for much, just nice quality ones like people sell on these forums. pfffft either they weren't selling them at all or they were the most ugly ones of the clutch.

If you wanted a mac or a black headed python or a striped coastal or blue tongues or a dragon or a turtle then you were fine.

But cmon, one table had 7 geckos and that's all the geckos you can choose from.
3 tables close to each other with pygmy dragons selling at 50 or 70 or 80 bucks, who do you think sold the most?
Only 1 decent jungle which was snapped up straight away, the rest of the jungles were rejects really
3-4 Bredli hatchlings which looked ugly, Mr.Bredli is selling much more better quality than that one guy had.
Snake ranch had no stock to sell, just show animals.

Much more better just buying off this site as much more better quality snakes and cheaper.
People were buying some ugly looking snakes paying overpriced for them as well, i just dont get it

And no one looked like needing to sign up to mac herps society, people were buying with just lisence details, no society details.


----------



## funcouple (Mar 29, 2009)

disappointing, disappointing, disappointing. total waste of the $25 entry (family). makes me think twice about going to the castle hill expo now.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 29, 2009)

Last year was alot better. I was surprised at the lack of quality animals on show. Still looking forward to castle hill though.


----------



## Dusty62 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very very disapointing this year. Never again will my mates and I make the long trip this event. Only half of what was there last year, all stalls were over priced and had No specials at all and the animals were mostly poor quality.

Lets hope Castle Hill can get theirs right!!!!!


----------



## boxhead (Mar 29, 2009)

would have to agree with all above comments .
did not see much to get excited about .a few nice blackheads but not much else .
not sure why snake ranch were there .just display animals .
guess we will hear more later on what went wrong


----------



## andyscott (Mar 29, 2009)

If it was anything like the Vic expo. IMO they are held to early in the year.
Most breeders dont have their animals up and feeding and ready for sale.

If the expos were held in April, there would be more animals ready for sale.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 29, 2009)

A bit dissapointing, was particularly disgusted with the apparent condition of some baby blueys that were selling for $20 each, all skin and bones, i mean really how hard is it to feed an animal especially a bluey before offering it for sale....

Ben


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 29, 2009)

All in all i think it was good for people that were getting their first reptile. (heaps of central beardies and Pygmy beardies and bluies etc....) Not so good looking for rarer stuff. Although They has some NICE diamonds there VERY yellow. (not sure if they were for sale.)


----------



## bk201 (Mar 29, 2009)

wasnt to bad got the keeping and ...python book aswell as joining the mac society and got a orange phase central beardy which is doing fine in its new set up eating 8 crickets so far and now is basking under its heat light. ...although some things were cheaper at one table like pygmys they were very young compared to the $70-80 ones.

would have been good to see some more dragons and gecko's there maybe some more stands actually selling stuf most of the lizard stands had the exact same things same with the snakes...and the mid day show would be interesting for little kids but thats about it....


----------



## cemspec (Mar 29, 2009)

I enjoyed the atmosphere but the quality for sale wasnt as good as last year I am glade I wasnt going there to buy a snake.

I loved Kel and Julies snakes especially their diamonds, they will be on my wish list in a couple of years.

The prices were very high and not many displays compared to the previous year, maybe later in the year would be better.

I got some nice photos of some of the display snakes though.


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2009)

Common, I feel you are being a bit harsh.
They cannot be held responsible for the sort of animals that there are for sale or have any control of it.Same as the stores that pay to be there and at what price they sell their stock.
I really enjoyed myself and felt that there was a great display of animals.

OK probably wasn't quite as good as last year, but very enjoyable just the same.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2009)

I went up for a few hours today , for the first time , and thought it was good way to spend a sunday arvo , plenty to see , not over crowded ....put a few faces to some names .
Better than sitting home all day watching the tele IMO


----------



## sevrum (Mar 29, 2009)

it was pretty average ,but i managed to buy a russel grant line jungle from brad walker,hopefully castle hill will make up for those who wanted more variety and quality of animals


----------



## Blaze (Mar 29, 2009)

I must say this was my first Herp Expo visit & I was a little disappointed.

It would have been good if the exhibitors had signs so we knew what we were looking at. It would have also been good if there was someone there to ask questions.

I was not happy with the condition of the blue tongues either when I saw them & I saw young kids purchasing them like they were toys......

The little Pygmys for $50 were tiny & very dark in colour. Looked like they had never had a UV on them but that is just my opinion. I went there with money to spend & came home very disappointed but at least not poor.

The only other observation I made was that the reptile shops had their enclosures & some were alot cheaper than they normally are.

Anyway, it was still good to see other peoples herps, they are all special in their own way!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 29, 2009)

Blaze said:


> I
> The little Pygmys for $50 were tiny & very dark in colour. Looked like they had never had a UV on them but that is just my opinion



Im sorry but that comment makes no sense. 1stly because the amount of UV given to animal does not affect its colour. As well as the fact that they were young and as most dragons do (especially small ones do) was that they were probably sulking. I know some of my dragons wont eat when there areto many people in my reptile room.


----------



## hodges (Mar 29, 2009)

What a great thread, everyone having ago at the sellers reptiles


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2009)

OOhhh and I bought three reptiles.

2 x levis...thanks Gecko
And a gorgeous childreni...thanks shanes aussie pythons!


----------



## bk201 (Mar 29, 2009)

i liked the turtles the ones that were around in the commercial area but unfortunately they were class 2 species and wernt for sale...

first time ive seen an albino olive and all i can say is i want one....


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 29, 2009)

when is the next castle hill expo


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 29, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> OOhhh and I bought three reptiles.
> 
> 2 x levis...thanks Gecko
> And a gorgeous childreni...thanks shanes aussie pythons!


 
ohhh I hope there are levis levis left for the castle hill show, I really want a pair.... or two :lol: cant wait. will be good.


----------



## ogg666 (Mar 29, 2009)

I went this sarvo with the family and we had a good time....picked up an awesome little BHP as well.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 29, 2009)

i quite enjoyed it . but wasn't anywhere near as big as last year imo. went to buy a pair of snakes i did buy a pair but not from the show. met up with Mr and Mrs hobbo,Hugsta,Jacqui,Tezza,Mattmc , Mrspike. dunno if there was anyone else.

will post pics up later my mum took


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Mar 29, 2009)

I was hoping for a bit more, it was my first time there and I won't bother going again if it doesn't improve, there were many display enclosures without labels of what reptile was inside however I felt that the prices in the stores were far cheaper than at the Castle Hill Show last year. You can't put the blame for some of these problems wholly on the organisers, however they could have made a few conditions of entry, correct me if I'm wrong but they allowed anyone to show their animals without charge, great idea but make sure they label what they have on show.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 29, 2009)

hodges said:


> What a great thread, everyone having ago at the sellers reptiles


 
agree, one person says they didnt like it then everybody else joins, its a bandwagon.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> OOhhh and I bought three reptiles.
> 
> 2 x levis...thanks Gecko
> And a gorgeous childreni...thanks shanes aussie pythons!



I would have bought a female caramel too , but some one took the last one


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 29, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> I would have bought a female caramel too , but some one took the last one



You should of bought yourself a nice pair of Striped mac's.


----------



## bulionz (Mar 29, 2009)

it was my 1st time there so i cant complain but i got 2 pygmy beardies so im pritty happy but wer thinking of getting a bhp but it was $1000 but beautiful snake tho


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> You should of bought yourself a nice pair of Striped mac's.



Yeah some lady had some nice ones there for $280.00 :lol::lol:

I got in strife off the missus for grabbing a card off Shane , let alone buying more critters ...


----------



## bulionz (Mar 29, 2009)

hey u no the weird thing i bet i saw most of u but wouldnt have a qlue who and wat u look like lol weird


----------



## hodges (Mar 29, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hey u no the weird thing i bet i saw most of u but wouldnt have a qlue who and wat u look like lol weird



Really, you couldn't of missed me, i was the sexy one. Hey kane


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2009)

bulionz said:


> hey u no the weird thing i bet i saw most of u but wouldnt have a qlue who and wat u look like lol weird



I was the one that looked just like me ....


----------



## bulionz (Mar 29, 2009)

lol wow u came all the way from bathurst


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2009)

Just to add to what I have said.

There is a lot of work that goes into the expo's or shows to make them happen. A lot of volunteers who put their own lives on hold for a couple of days to get everything ready , so that the herp community can come together. Please think of this before you criticise!


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 29, 2009)

compared to the Newcastle one this one was amazing! but compared to the castle hill show mac herps is not as good but that is to be expected as casltehill has heaps of sponsorship etc. 

not so many animals, that was a bit dissapointing unles you were after a beardy.

but i loved the mertens and the monitors on display. dont really see many on display so that was exciting !!

hope casltehill has more variety as im saving up for something good then


----------



## prettyinmetal (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually think that it was disapointing due to last year some ******* stole a snake last year, so alot of people were reluctant in setting up their displays, and bringing in their animals to sell.

Unfortunantely it just takes one bastard to ruin it for the rest! 

But my younger sister got to buy a couple of her first turtles, and my mate got his first pygmys. So I think it still was exciting for first reptile owners.

But for everyone else it was a little bit dissapointing. but Kudos to everyone that bought in their reptiles. They were all very beautiful. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh and i forgot to add, that thankyou to everyone that set up their displays, it was unreal, and just an awesome atmosphere.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought it was Ok  Not as good as last year, I think they needed more animals on show. But, my friend who's a non herper enjoyed it! So it can't be that bad


----------



## Slateman (Mar 29, 2009)

I am glad that I can read this topic. Could not go today. I do have something bad with my back and can't move.
At least your posts will get me there virtually.

Looks like you all missed my absence. I would bring my Darwin carpets to sell.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 29, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Im sorry but that comment makes no sense. 1stly because the amount of UV given to animal does not affect its colour. As well as the fact that they were young and as most dragons do (especially small ones do) was that they were probably sulking. I know some of my dragons wont eat when there areto many people in my reptile room.



lol either does yours. 

Hatchling Pygmy beardies in general look 100 times better colour wise then adults, and when they 'sulk' they just go down to a light grey adult colour. they arent dark sulkers like centrals..

Uv amounts do effect colour. 

besides the above, i doubt the comment on uv was about colour anyway. rather general health and hardiness. 'probably' in relation to bone formation or MBD. but hey, i wasnt there.. 

i didnt bother with this show.. still waiting for the next


----------



## Kirby (Mar 29, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> but i loved the mertens and the monitors on display. dont really see many on display so that was exciting !!




i have a feeling that you froze before them in utter Euphoria.


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Snake Ranch had no animals for sale as it is illegal for them to sell any animals 
the only way they could have animals there to sell is if jhon was to bring and sell them at a separate stall to snake ranch.
Same as it is illegal for say snake farmer to have a stall like he did at the newcastle show a few weeks back
NPWLS know this goes on but does nothing about it as yet it is all being documented, 
Possibley to use later i dont know NPWLS attend all shows and know what happens its only a matter of time untill someone comes unstuck. 
So to have a go at snake ranch for not having animals there for sale is having a go at them for not breaking the law. I personally think jhon has to much to lose. 

NPWLS STATES IT IS ILLEGAL TO BREED AND SELL REPTILES ON A COMMERCIAL BASIS IN NSW.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 29, 2009)

Here are a few points to take into consideration:

 There were plenty of opportunities to contribute your animals to the display that was there. The club didn’t charge people to display their animals! All that was asked was that people displaying be part of ANY herp society/club recognized by NPWS/DECC, yet still people wanted to dodge paying a small membership fee by saying they were part of an online forum. Heck, you were even allowed to join on the day to display/sell/buy animals!

 For those complaining that there were no rare or breeding age animals for sale at the show, guess what? These kinds of animals are not often available at other shows either(hence them being rare!), the club had no control over what species sellers were going to bring.

 To the genius that said people that weren’t club members were buying animals, the whole ruling of ‘having to be a club/society member to trade in animals’ were not the club’s rulings, but we are expected to abide by them as per NPWS rules. NPWS were not present that we know of, yet you have dobbing in your mates for breaking the rules at the show. Good work. I wouldn’t be surprised if there were tighter restrictions next year, as the authorities frequent this site, known fact.

 If you were looking to buy something specific, and complaining that all the breeder’s were simply selling leftovers/ dud specimens, why wouldn’t you buy the animal you were keen on when they were available for the past 4 months? Or whenever they first became available? 

 There were many people that spent the last 2 days working hard on site, plus the last four months behind the scenes to bring the show to the herp community, and without our support and volunteers these shows couldn’t happen. It’s very dis-heartening to see so many negative posts over little things like missing out on a sale of a jungle python. Why not join the club and display YOUR animals next year? Apparently this will improve the quality of the displays, right? 

You only get out what YOU as the public put in. So get of your ****s and do something about it.


----------



## funcouple (Mar 29, 2009)

Craig2 said:


> Snake Ranch had no animals for sale as it is illegal for them to sell any animals
> the only way they could have animals there to sell is if jhon was to bring and sell them at a separate stall to snake ranch.
> Same as it is illegal for say snake farmer to have a stall like he did at the newcastle show a few weeks back
> NPWLS know this goes on but does nothing about it as yet it is all being documented,
> ...


 
when dose selling animals bred as a hobby change to being bred and sold on a commercial basis? im yet to see it stated anywhere a number that changes it from a hobby to a commercial business. please correct me if im wrong


----------



## arbok (Mar 29, 2009)

had a great day, Kel Worley had some stunning snakes on display and for sale.

unfortunatly kirby the dragon master didnt attend... so we cant get a professional opinion on how the expo was.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Mar 29, 2009)

Kirby said:


> lol either does yours.
> Uv amounts do effect colour.



Do you have proof of this? are you talking about how the animal looks better under the U.V light or the fact the pigmented cell look more "vivid" .


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 29, 2009)

Kirby said:


> i have a feeling that you froze before them in utter Euphoria.



that could be quite correct


----------



## spazzakazza (Mar 29, 2009)

*Expo*

I bought 2 snakes ,a caramel childreni and a normal childreni ,Oh and I won 2nd prize for my Green Tree Frog. : )


----------



## Kersten (Mar 29, 2009)

Spot on Gillsy. I know it's hard to read things like what's been posted here, but I hope it doesn't deter you from next year. The problem with threads like this is they're almost invariably contributed to mainly by people who have NO idea whatsoever what is involved in running something like this and scant inclination to contribute to the day itself positively. Hell, I've seen people bagging out the organisation of expos which haven't even taken place yet. 

The sad thing is this is the second time in as many days I've made a post along these lines about two seperate events on two different forums.


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 29, 2009)

funcouple said:


> when dose selling animals bred as a hobby change to being bred and sold on a commercial basis? im yet to see it stated anywhere a number that changes it from a hobby to a commercial business. please correct me if im wrong



When you start selling under a banner EG snake ranch/ snake farmer The list goes on 
and especially when you have an ABN number 
Any name used if not on the net must be a registered buisness name therfore must have abn therfore its a buisness and commercial.

individuals can sell buy as much as they like jhon can sell whateva he likes BUT snake ranch can not sell 1 animal


----------



## Scragly (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought it was alright.
I also bought a Black & Gold Jungle from Brad Walker that I'm pretty happy with was looking for a water python but I liked the look of the black & gold jungle.


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 29, 2009)

when is the next castle hill expo


----------



## funcouple (Mar 29, 2009)

castle hill is on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd of may


----------



## gigi33 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think they should make more restrictions and make sure people are in a society then they can buy animals at the expo. People who didn't pay society fees were basically robbing off mac herps and breaking the law. They must have lost $1000 easily as people weren't checking. So yes dob them in

Who owned that big fat green frog? man it was the size of your fist at least!

And who bought that really nice jungle from the dude with the striped coastals? Very nice jungle, too bad it had a sold sticker on it.

The baby death adders were gorgeous.

Anyone buy one of those big ugly cockroaches?

Anyone even talked to the live rat stall? they looked a bit lonely

Snake ranch or John should really find a way to sell, they would make a killing!!!!!!!! Everyone like me would love to buy one of anything off them.

And some stalls didn't have price tags on the front of their snakes, it is very annoying having to ask how much this and that is. Especially when it is busy and they are talking to someone else.

Yes the show was ok for new herpers, but those with high expectations were disappointed

All the hype and list of species for sale were misleading, you gotta admit that. 
I was looking at the geckos and there were just 1 pair of each species for sale.

Expos sound big and lots of variety, like the sex expo and the car expo. People's expectations were blown out due to the hype, but oh well fingers crossed for the castle hill one, the biggest in NSW and dare i say it, AUSTRALIA! hehehe


----------



## woosang (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I had fun and so did my non reptile loving friends.. I saw a lot of kids having a ball looking at all the pretty animals and I would not hesitate in going again. 

Alas the NP&Ws did not deam to send me a license in time to buy anything.. But I was entranced by the hatchling lizards there. My husband would have loved them. 

A show is a lot of work and I am happy to let someone else do the work. If people wanna complain then out your hand up to help to make it better.

Loved it! But didn't get to put in my Macherps membership money.  Ah well..


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 29, 2009)

i live in SE qld and i think i will be attending the castle hill expo do u think i would be able to purchase any animals


----------



## Jason (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a different theory as to why we rarely see to many top quaility animals at these shows. i personally would love to put some of my really nice animals in to see how they go and show them off alittle but why would i? this is the time of year that is important for the very very near breeding season. some animals are already in cooling and most are only a few weeks off and being well fed and conditioned. so why would i want to stress my best animals by taking them out of there stable environment just so i can be greedy and potentially win a useless ribon? not worth it and imo castle hill show is at a much worse time of the year! by then animals are well into cooling. 
i love these shows and cant wait to see them evolve but some serious thinking needs to go into the timing. i understand that its great time for hatchies but realisticly the majority of the animals that are sitting on the stalls are the left overs that havent yet sold on the net etc. if you offered me 200 for a mac now, why on earth would i say no just to potentially sell it at a show in a months time.
i reckon that mid-late feb would be a great time. lots of hatchies around and animals are yet to be cooled etc and less rick of impacting on thebreeding season ahead.


----------



## DDALDD (Mar 29, 2009)

For what it's worth, I had a good time and I'm somewhat perplexed at the negative comments.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 30, 2009)

gillsy said:


> Here are a few points to take into consideration:
> 
> There were plenty of opportunities to contribute your animals to the display that was there. The club didn’t charge people to display their animals! All that was asked was that people displaying be part of ANY herp society/club recognized by NPWS/DECC, yet still people wanted to dodge paying a small membership fee by saying they were part of an online forum. Heck, you were even allowed to join on the day to display/sell/buy animals!
> 
> ...


 EXACTLY,i no a few ppl that drove for 5-6 hours to go and help out,if it wasnt for these ppl these kind of shows,expos would never go ahead.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 30, 2009)

Craig2 said:


> Snake Ranch had no animals for sale as it is illegal for them to sell any animals
> the only way they could have animals there to sell is if jhon was to bring and sell them at a separate stall to snake ranch.
> Same as it is illegal for say snake farmer to have a stall like he did at the newcastle show a few weeks back
> NPWLS know this goes on but does nothing about it as yet it is all being documented,
> ...




but i bought from the snake ranch stall last year?
they had heaps for sale there last yr...


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2009)

DDALDD said:


> For what it's worth, I had a good time and I'm somewhat perplexed at the negative comments.




I am the same. How anyone can judge on how good a show is by what animals people have for sale I find a bit strange.
I thought there were some great ones for sale. I wish I had some more money. oh and more room at home. lol
As for having a show in February.....it is too hot.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 30, 2009)

less display animals.
Less animals for sale. Less comersial stalls.
Less overall.
None of that due to the organisers of the show.

Sure it wasn't as good as last year. But it's better than none at all.

I'll be there next year. And i'm taking heaps of animals to display.


----------



## krefft (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a great time. Didn't buy anything but it was great to catch up with alot of people.
I think it's unfair to compare it to the Castle Hill show. That's in a league of it's own. Thanks to all the organisers. I thought you did a great job...now only 4 weeks till the big one!


----------



## Birdey (Mar 30, 2009)

I helped out a lil setting up tables / packing up afterwards and thought it was a great day. It was packed out up until the lunch time show, so to people coming in the arvo it may have appeared a lil bare. Picked up a gorgeous hatchy bhp from Shanes Aussie Pythons which I been wanting for a while.


----------



## cemspec (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi I took some photos of some of the snakes on display could one of the MODERATORS confirm with me if I can put them on this thread to show? 

Wasnt sure as they are someone elses snakes but they were on public display so thought it would be ok??


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 30, 2009)

cemspec said:


> Hi I took some photos of some of the snakes on display could one of the MODERATORS confirm with me if I can put them on this thread to show?
> 
> Wasnt sure as they are someone elses snakes but they were on public display so thought it would be ok??



They are your photos , you can post them ....


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> They are your photos , you can post them ....



I concur...lol


----------



## cemspec (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok lets cheer this thread up with some photos, where is everyone elses!!

I would have taken all of these home - more to come


----------



## cemspec (Mar 30, 2009)

More - See there were some great things o see out there!


----------



## cemspec (Mar 30, 2009)

Last lot! I think I got abit of all the different snakes got others but I think that gives you an idea for the people not there.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 30, 2009)

Good on you MacHerps.
You are just small society and are able to come with something like Reptile show.
All this must take lot of free time and hard work.

I am sorry that some members posted comment under minding your effort.
Well done and hopefully we can have another expo next year.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 30, 2009)

A big Thanks to the Organisers & all that helped make yesterdays show possible.

Sure it would have been great to see more animals for sale & on display,. but I still think it was a great show!

It is a shame people on this site are always so negetive,. with this type of attitude we will be lucky enough to even get a show next year!

Bring on Castle Hill show ,.. I cant wait


----------



## Boney (Mar 30, 2009)

if people are saying the expo was not real good the chances are it was not real good :lol: 

as has been said there would of been alot of hard work put into it . but you do need good and bad comments maybe suggestions are good also to make it better for next time . . everyone that said it was crap you still got to go next year and support it anyway otherwise nothing will move in a positive direction . castlehill was crap also the first year i thought ,but great the next year . so hope all that can make it to this years castlehill will go to that also ..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2009)

gecko  save me some levis for castle hill :lol:I want a sexed pair :lol: castle hill will be good. and negative comments are a common thing on this forum, one person says something, then heaps of others just join in and jump aboard the bandwagon. how about some pics of members to put faces to names. thanks.


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> gecko  save me some levis for castle hill :lol:I want a sexed pair :lol: castle hill will be good. and negative comments are a common thing on this forum, one person says something, then heaps of others just join in and jump aboard the bandwagon. how about some pics of members to put faces to names. thanks.



Ryan, it is not just this forum that has negative comments about certain things. Every forum has them.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 30, 2009)

cemspec said:


> More - See there were some great things o see out there!


 

is the first gtp the one that came 2nd Place?


And which is the diamond that came first?


----------



## bump73 (Mar 30, 2009)

Those diamond pythons were hot, so bright they looked radioactive

( and i don't care that people have a problem with negative comments i stand by what i said in my post about the blueys on the first page. If they were in a pet shop i'm sure it would have caused an uproar but because they were at a show i guess you can't comment)

Ben


----------



## cemspec (Mar 30, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> is the first gtp the one that came 2nd Place?
> 
> 
> And which is the diamond that came first?


 
Sorry RB not sure what the placings were but would also like to know if someone can give us the results out there.

There were only 2 gtp which I showed the photos of and several diamonds 1 large one and the rest were yearlings am pretty sure belonging to Kel & Julie - HOT!


----------



## Perko (Mar 30, 2009)

Kels Diamonds are without doubt the best around.

Theres a difference between negative comments & constructive criticism.

If you keep bagging out the display animals, people like Kel Worley wont drive down from Grafton.
For all the people bagging it, i would suspect YOU will be putting your hand up next year to volunteer your time to help make it better.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts, I can say, what did YOU do to help the Expo. Display and tables of sale was open to everyone to join in. Before you go criticising someone else's effort look at yourself. If you have something better than what was there, why didn't you you enter the show? MaCarther Herp Society did a fantastic job putting together such a show, but it is up to the likes of you & me to support it and make it a great event. Perhaps if you think it was so average and boring, maybe next year you might add your two-bobs worth and make it bigger and "better". Bring along your special display animals or sell some babies.

I had a great day. Took 480 photos, caught up with all my friends, got to cuddle PJ's lacy. I didn't have any animals in the show but next year I might try and set up a nice display for my Olive girl. I should have taken her this time, she would have won "Biggest snake of the day". She is now 2.6m, next year she will be a bigger beauty.

I am going to open new thread now, for those who would like to see some photos.


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2009)

stunning diamonds!! nice litle striped carpet aswell.... was it for sale?


----------



## cemspec (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason said:


> stunning diamonds!! nice litle striped carpet aswell.... was it for sale?


 
Hi Jason the little striped carpet in the cake container was for sale it was nicer in the flesh with a tri colour to it, it was gorgeous and if I had $700 to spend would have got it, its other siblings were very nice as well.

It belonged to one of the girls on this site I just cant remember her name but she might recognise it on here.


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2009)

*re What*



Jason said:


> I have a different theory as to why we rarely see to many top quaility animals at these shows. i personally would love to put some of my really nice animals in to see how they go and show them off alittle but why would i? this is the time of year that is important for the very very near breeding season. some animals are already in cooling and most are only a few weeks off and being well fed and conditioned. so why would i want to stress my best animals by taking them out of there stable environment just so i can be greedy and potentially win a useless ribon? not worth it and imo castle hill show is at a much worse time of the year! by then animals are well into cooling.
> i love these shows and cant wait to see them evolve but some serious thinking needs to go into the timing. i understand that its great time for hatchies but realisticly the majority of the animals that are sitting on the stalls are the left overs that havent yet sold on the net etc. if you offered me 200 for a mac now, why on earth would i say no just to potentially sell it at a show in a months time.
> i reckon that mid-late feb would be a great time. lots of hatchies around and animals are yet to be cooled etc and less rick of impacting on thebreeding season ahead.



Thats right jason,ive got no chance of exhibiting at castle hill,they are hibernating or doing the business,they would of considered earlier times for expos,probably too hot i expect,things are what we make it though and instead of moaning we could contribute in various ways allot of work was put in by a small number of people.


----------



## spazzakazza (Mar 30, 2009)

*Gtf*

gigi33 I own the big GTF and I won 2nd prize for her ,she is a sweety and a huge one at that


----------



## zulu (Mar 30, 2009)

*re What*



spazzakazza said:


> gigi33 I own the big GTF and I won 2nd prize for her ,she is a sweety and a huge one at that



DAM! thats a whopper! :lol:


----------



## prettyinmetal (Mar 30, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Spot on Gillsy. I know it's hard to read things like what's been posted here, but I hope it doesn't deter you from next year. The problem with threads like this is they're almost invariably contributed to mainly by people who have NO idea whatsoever what is involved in running something like this and scant inclination to contribute to the day itself positively. Hell, I've seen people bagging out the organisation of expos which haven't even taken place yet.
> 
> The sad thing is this is the second time in as many days I've made a post along these lines about two seperate events on two different forums.




You know Kersten, you are absoloutely right, and if my comment has offended anyone on here that had their amazing animals on display then i apologise.


----------



## spazzakazza (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry am unsure how to Quote .gigi33 asked who owned the Green tree frog


----------



## Kirby (Mar 30, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Do you have proof of this? are you talking about how the animal looks better under the U.V light or the fact the pigmented cell look more "vivid" .



Ask anyone who's moved from tubes to Megarays.


----------



## eden roscoe (Mar 30, 2009)

were those stunning diamonds for sale


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am quite happy to have people criticise the show. If it was a fizzer then it was a fizzer. the thing this year was that we removed the cost of displaying animals and as a result we actually go less animals entered. Go Figure!! but the number wasn't down that much - last year we had 91 and this year 82. And of the 82 more than ahlf can be attributed to about 5 people including Jamie Stuart how bought a chondro down from Kempsey. Well done Jamie. But it is definitily the committee's job to find out ways to get more people to display. Any ideas much appreciated. If you didn't put your animal in please tell me what we have to do next year to get you to do it? Don't jsut tell us that we didn't have enough.

As for animals for sale you are right as well. We need ways to get more variety and maybe even more numbers. I know that there are hundreds of adds on petlink/herp trader/ReptilesDownUnder at the moment and plenty of them in Sydney so why weren't those people willing to sell them at the expo. Please help us.

And yes we also need more commercial displays but again that is up to the businesses to want to support us. Some businesses made nothing last year so they weren't willing to come back. But then guys like Peter Childs in Canberra and Mike Swan in Melbourne tell us that they don't care abotu making a profit they merely do it to support the hobby and the club. So I huuge thank you to all the exhibitors who do it primarily to help all of us.

I love Jason's point about the time of year and Fay was right - it is the heat that restricts us. If you look at the posts from our first Expo two years ago almost all the complaints were about the heat. Maybe an air conditioned ahll is in order.

I am not going to try to respond to any complaints. I want people to be able to complain all that they want. I am not going to talk abotu how much work goes in to one of these shows becasue to the punters that is irrelevant and if it is a bad show that we put on then it just means that all of our work was a waste of time. I take your advice there.

And now for next year. Firstly, we look like we made a loss of about $5,000 from the show due to lower numbers of visitors, lower number of commercial stalls and no interest in becoming our major sponsor (a problem that was solved thanks to the generosity of Extreme Pets who simply paid us a heap more money to have the same space). We will not be putting on a show that might make another loss. We will need a lot of financial committment from sponsors before we commit to doing it again. Watch this space.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 30, 2009)

This had to be the pick of the show. Very impressive!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 30, 2009)

wow thats a nice diamond, all the wild ones I have seen in sydney region have looked pretty boring, but they are nice snakes.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 30, 2009)

spazzakazza said:


> gigi33 I own the big GTF and I won 2nd prize for her ,she is a sweety and a huge one at that



I got a couple of pics of this frog and even put one up in my pics thread. He was such a fatty


----------



## ogg666 (Mar 30, 2009)

Kurto said:


> This had to be the pick of the show. Very impressive!


this was my pick of the show as well......what a stunning animal


----------



## damoztishfank (Mar 30, 2009)

If it ran at such a loss Why not hit the hibbyist retailing there animals to coff up more????


----------



## funcouple (Mar 30, 2009)

damoztishfank said:


> If it ran at such a loss Why not hit the hibbyist retailing there animals to coff up more????


 damo there seemed a lack of these hobbiest sellers there selling this year, im thinking if their charged more to sell next year there will be even less there selling which will only lead to more complaints about the lack of animals for sale.


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I am quite happy to have people criticise the show. If it was a fizzer then it was a fizzer. the thing this year was that we removed the cost of displaying animals and as a result we actually go less animals entered. Go Figure!! but the number wasn't down that much - last year we had 91 and this year 82. And of the 82 more than ahlf can be attributed to about 5 people including Jamie Stuart how bought a chondro down from Kempsey. Well done Jamie. But it is definitily the committee's job to find out ways to get more people to display. Any ideas much appreciated. If you didn't put your animal in please tell me what we have to do next year to get you to do it? Don't jsut tell us that we didn't have enough.
> 
> As for animals for sale you are right as well. We need ways to get more variety and maybe even more numbers. I know that there are hundreds of adds on petlink/herp trader/ReptilesDownUnder at the moment and plenty of them in Sydney so why weren't those people willing to sell them at the expo. Please help us.
> 
> ...




Good on you Pete. Forever the diplomat!..Making negative feedback into hopefully a very positive outcome to work on for the next year!!


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 31, 2009)

It was great : ) 
*Heres the video of the show *
http://web.me.com/jdwango/Site_5/Blank.html


----------



## adz83 (Mar 31, 2009)

on an overall scale i thought last year was way better,which im suprised about considering herping is becoming so popular,hence thought the show woudl hav been bigger n better than last year

in saying that though,i still had a good time,its alwayz sweet to hav a look at species i dont see in the flesh very often.........

and i picked up a gorgous hypo bredl from shane


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 31, 2009)

In all our gate takings were down about 40% on last year. I guess I would really like to hear (honestly) from people who went last year but didn't come this year. I dont care what your reason was but jsut tell us so we can see if we can fix it. We need to address the attendance numbers if we are going to have any hope of running this again. Oh, and we spent heaps more on advertising this year as well.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 1, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> In all our gate takings were down about 40% on last year. I guess I would really like to hear (honestly) from people who went last year but didn't come this year. I dont care what your reason was but jsut tell us so we can see if we can fix it. We need to address the attendance numbers if we are going to have any hope of running this again. Oh, and we spent heaps more on advertising this year as well.



I was very sick man on that day.

But I will definitely come next year and If there will be luck and my snakes will give me some clutches, I will come with snakes for sale also.
Macherps is great community with people dedicated to our hobby. I always like to met them and mingle.


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Pete,
Was thinking...( I know..alert the media) lol
Was it down on people coming through the door???
If so, maybe you need to revise your entry fee or look at where you have been advertising the event?.
People not coming through the door has nothing to do with what is inside the venue.
Attracting traders?? Are the fees too high for them???
I personally thought that the animals on display were fantastic......I also had no problem with what animals were offered for sale. They are not toys..can't sell stuff that isn't ready to be sold..ie eating etc oh and they don't just hatch on cue ready for a show..lol
I did have a problem with the type of animal that was displayed with no name on the cage.

Anyway..just my thoughts.....you are a smart man I am sure you would of already come up with these things.


----------



## Boney (Apr 1, 2009)

Peter, ill tell you why i didnt go , basicly im holding out for castlehill ! your one is just a bit further away from me also . also i wouldnt sell at your expo or any others basicly just worried about . diseases , stress to animals, theft , few other things i could pm if you wanted to know . but thats my reasons right or wrong . and im sorry about this im sure alot of people do feel the same as me . wish i could get my head around it ,my way of thinking is holding these events back i know so yeh im sorry ANDY


----------



## -Peter (Apr 1, 2009)

I enjoyed the show. I enjoyed meeting the participant and the visitors. I even went there on the train to give you an idea of my committment. 
Your loss if you didn't go. Its not all about buying and selling reptiles. Thanks to all those who organised and worked on it and all those social types who had a chat.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 1, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> Peter, ill tell you why i didnt go , basicly im holding out for castlehill ! your one is just a bit further away from me also . also i wouldnt sell at your expo or any others basicly just worried about . diseases , stress to animals, theft , few other things i could pm if you wanted to know . but thats my reasons right or wrong . and im sorry about this im sure alot of people do feel the same as me . wish i could get my head around it ,my way of thinking is holding these events back i know so yeh im sorry ANDY



Andy, please don't be sorry. Your honest answers are exactly what we want to hear. And there is no right or wrong in reasons for not coming. As the promoter of the event it is our job to make you want to come. Certainly not to try to force you to come.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 1, 2009)

I volunteered at the show both this year and last.

I have already discussed this with Pete and a few other committee members, I personally preferred last years show over this years as well. In saying that, I had a great time at this years show and will gladly spend my time on any future shows or events MacHerps put on...

As for the display animals, I thought that the animals there were outstanding. I was, however, disappointed in the lack of many species. I found it amazing that only one Beardie and one Gecko were entered, I think this shows (particularly in relation to the Beardies) that many NEW keepers did not enter animals...this is an issue that will need to be addressed in the future...

As for standout animals, the GIANT GTF was great and got a lot of attention, the Lacey in the pit got huge amounts of attention and was VERY well behaved all day and (although I am a little biased) the Monitors on display were fantastic. We also had a couple of large Carpets that were great little attention grabbers.

I do think we were missing one or two MONSTER snakes which always grab attention.

I do have some points of contention with some of the posts raised previously, one referred to NO deals or bargains - Snake Ranch had some amazing prices displayed on their little advertising laptop (although I think they could have made them more obvious) and Pete Childs from Canberra Exotics still makes the best enclosures I have seen and sells them at absurdly good prices at the shows (I helped myself to one of his great enclosures at a brilliant price). There was also a 3ft tank, hide, lamp stand, lamp, heat mat and EWD for sale for $200! Even if you got rid of the EWD you were walking away a few hundred dollars ahead...

Also, I worked behind the barricades for almost the entire day answering questions about the animals and about the hobby in general. There were others who I am sure did not step out from behind the barricades once, if you had a question to ask all you had to do was approach one of the volunteers like the hundreds of others who did across the course of the day...

I do agree that a few of the enclosures were not labelled, however, the vast majority were...

I absolutely agree with Pete when he says that he wishes to hear all criticisms - however, I think some are irrelevant to how the show could be improved and hardly constitute constructive criticism at all. I think it would be unfair for the committee to hunt down a breeding age female childreni next year because thats what one punter wants, don't you?


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 1, 2009)

Aslan said:


> I......I do think we were missing one or two MONSTER snakes which always grab attention.
> 
> I do have some points of contention with some of the posts raised previously, one referred to NO deals or bargains - Snake Ranch had some amazing prices displayed on their little advertising laptop (although I think they could have made them more obvious) .......
> 
> I do agree that a few of the enclosures were not labelled, however, the vast majority were.........



I asked Pete if I could bring my big girl but he said no  Only half grown yet but have a female olive which is 2.6m. But you's already had an olive entered so not much point of repetitive look alikes. Ah well, bags my spot for next time, she will be even bigger next year.  And I also have an intergrade who is 2.4m long. I know you had enough carpets, but his colours are also quite stunning so might consider him for next year, also.

I was quite impressed with the prices SR had on their snakes. If I had another $200 to spend I would have come home with a baby water python. He was selling them $190 and the lovely yellow bellies that I love. I could bring one of them to Kempsey and tell everyone its a yellow bellied black snake. They wouldn't know any better, just like my olives could pass as brown snakes. Those who thought the expo was poor, at least you get the opportunity to see such variety of different reptiles. Ppl up here would have been absolutely thrilled if that Expo had been up here. 

I heard a few members of the public querying the skinks as none of them were labelled. 

Anyway, if that is all I have to complain about then it must have been a rather good show  and hope to see it happen again next year.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 2, 2009)

theres no pleasing everyone,reptile expos should be way more than just whats for sale,its a day to promote reptiles and also a great way of getting a heap of like minded individuals together,the melb expo copped the same flack,maybe if certain species were missing,instead of whining ect,said people may think to bring there animals next year

maybe if the expos were spread out more it would help,ill still go to any if i can though


----------



## Perko (Apr 2, 2009)

The venue only caters for people who have planned to go.

Theres no high flow of people around that area, so your not going to get kids pleading with there parents to have a look (pay a entry fee). eg near a shopping mall.

If you want the herp society to grow you have to attract non herp people, get them through the door and get them interested.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 4, 2009)

CraigP said:


> The venue only caters for people who have planned to go.
> 
> Theres no high flow of people around that area, so your not going to get kids pleading with there parents to have a look (pay a entry fee). eg near a shopping mall.
> 
> If you want the herp society to grow you have to attract non herp people, get them through the door and get them interested.


 
Agreed, I think the benefit last year (and possibly accounting for the additional numbers) was a busy day at the netball courts next door...


----------



## BenReyn (Apr 4, 2009)

Im glad I didint take the 3 hour drive after reading this thread.
Dad couldn't take me, and I was moping around thinking i was missing out..this is a relief
I think Castlehill should still be awesome this year as usual, jkust for those commenting that this may implement castlehill.
Ben.


----------



## waikare (Apr 4, 2009)

i agree last years expo was way better than this year, there were alot more forsale last year and more snakes on display


----------



## waikare (Apr 4, 2009)

but apart from that it was still a good day out, and will be there next year, keep up the good work in organising a great day


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Jun 1, 2009)

Well i was selling there and there were some nice animals there at the end of the day it was a great way to spen d a sunday and the more support they get the more sellers they get etc 
the better it gets for evryone 
i think we all should get behind the show and talk it up instead of down and maybe just maybe next year will be huge and even better the year after
come on guys lets get with it


----------

